# Guacamole Time



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

At least here in the USA for the Super Bowl!! For all of our members who aren't in the US one of the most popular snacks while watching THE football game is *Guacamole.*

There is a recipe up on the Men Cooking page with some variations:


Any other suggestions?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Your "quick" recipe is close but falls short. If you don't have time (or the necessary ingredients) to do it properly:

Avocado(s)
Salsa to taste
FRESH lemon juice (~0.5 lemons per avocado)

Mash avocados, combine ingredients.


----------



## 17F (Jul 8, 2008)

I alway get compliments on my guacamole and the secret ingredient is MPK Foods Spicy Mucho Guacamole Mix which I buy at the local Safeway. (You have to get the spicy, the mild isn't nearly as good.) Simply mash two avacados in a bowl, stir in the mix, and chill for 20 minutes. Sometimes I will add olive, onions, or diced tomatoes but it is great either way.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm ashamed to say that I still haven't found better guacamole than that served at Chipotle... maybe I'm too lowbrow.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Foodnetwork.com has ratings and reviews of a host of recipes for virtually anything you want to whip up, including guac.

I generally use avocados, red onion, a conservative amount of chili pepper (fresh), lime juice (fresh!!), and a LOT of fresh cilantro. 

I generally do NOT use garlic or tomato, but if you'd like to use the latter, I recommend putting them on top of the guac, not mixed in. This way, your guests can choose whether they want tomato on each scoop.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I try to make my own salsa in the summer (when I can get fresh tomatoes and cilantro from the farmer's market), but guacamole has always escaped me...must be the mess of scooping out the "innards."

I guess I took it for granted that guacamole just magically appeared in those tubs at Costco.:icon_smile_big:


----------

